# toilet emptying on motorways



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

Are there any facilities on any motorway service areas in the UK for emptying toilets


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

never looked, but probabl not.
Best advice is to find a quiet area in the car park and fertilize the hedge
:wink: 
davep


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Project for today perhaps ?.

E-mail the operators, addresses here, and ask them if not, why not. Many of them will allow overnight parking - at a price- so it is only reasonable they provide somewhere, even if only an outside loo at the garage area.

http://www.motorwayservices.info/operator.php

G

Edit: First two I looked at have a freephone coach support person. Wonder if they would be the person to contact ?


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Thats something that could be looked into when members use the motorway. It could be another P.O.I.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Not sure fertilizing the hedge would give motorhomers a good name.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats exactly right Melly its the last thing you should do in a public car park!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Motorways*

If you don't use blue I would you could just pop it down the toilet. Easy enough in Small French Aires but in UK, bit iffy


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> never looked, but probabl not.
> Best advice is to find a quiet area in the car park and fertilize the hedge
> :wink:
> davep


I can't believe I have just read this!!!!!!!!!!!
Hovis :x


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hovis said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > never looked, but probabl not.
> ...


It's what's known as 'toilet humour' 

Hope you're feeling better, Dave.

David


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

There is the option to pose the question, on the site given.

I have done so, and if many others do, it MAY make a difference for the future!

PS: It may be better to name the thread "toilet emptying at motorway services", rather than "on motorway"


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fertilise*



Hovis said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > never looked, but probabl not.
> ...


What!, you never had a pea in the bushes?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Fertilise*



teemyob said:


> What!, you never had a pea in the bushes?


Nope ! I've never bean there.

(Sorry...couldn't resist it)

G


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Fertilise*



Grizzly said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > What!, you never had a pea in the bushes?
> ...


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Is there anything to stop you putting it down the toilet at the service centre? Does it make any difference if you have elsan in it or not?


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> never looked, but probabl not.
> Best advice is to find a quiet area in the car park and fertilize the hedge
> :wink:
> davep


I cannot believe I just read this. I sincerely hope you are joking, or are you suggesting dumping your used toilet paper, turds, wee and possibly chemicals for all who might go to that part of the car park to enjoy.

What a fantastic avdertisement for motorcaravaners. Particularly for the passing motorist or whoever might happen to own the car park.

Tottaly disgusting and disgraceful suggestion and I hope the OP has the decency and good sense to take no notice of it.

PLEASE tell us you are not serious! Was the wink at the end of the post to indicate you are joking, I hope, or was it to show us what a clever littlle soloution this could be :evil:


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

TR5 said:


> There is the option to pose the question, on the site given.
> 
> I have done so, and if many others do, it MAY make a difference for the future!
> 
> PS: It may be better to name the thread "toilet emptying at motorway services", rather than "on motorway"





> Had a look at the site to 'pose the question' but can't find the option. Clues to the route?
> 
> Sal


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hovis said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > never looked, but probabl not.
> ...


You would be surprised where people empty the loo.
After a large MCC Rally this Summer someone did just empty it on the grass right where they parked, as they went home. :evil:

I have never seen a Elson point on a Motorway Service station here in UK but have the lorry drivers got one somewhere??.

Abroad was different they were there for our use at every Service Station.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

MyGalSal said:


> TR5 said:
> 
> 
> > There is the option to pose the question, on the site given.
> ...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Although it is perfectly OK to empty (when no chemical is used) into a public toilet people seeing you do so will not know that and may object. Even if they do not actually say anything to you it may still get us a bad name. Then, of course, with no chemical at all it does stink the place out for quite a while and others will not like that. 

I do empty ours down public toilets, but now only when no one else is around. 

I once had a big run in with a fish wife who operates a burger van in a car park at the top of a hill on the way to Whitby. There was no one near the toilet block so I took the cassette out and began walking toward the building. The "lady" in question let out a huge yell, "where the f... do you think you are going with that. F... off". 

I put the cassette down and went over to talk to her, I could hardly get a word in. She said she maintained the toilet block and would not clean up behind me. I said I was very good at emptying it and assured her I would not make a mess and that in any cash if by some remote chance I did, I would clean it. She still objected. As there were two customers at her stall watching this performance I said I would leave a ten pound note with her, she could check the toilet after I emptied the cassette and keep the money if there was any sign that I had been there but that did not suit her either, Alan.

Edit: I do not think we should ask, there is no understanding of what we are proposing and you are likely to cause the operators to erect signs banning us from doing it, we will be worse off than we are now. It is like all the postings about drunk in charge, over weight vans and overnight parking, it just attracts attention.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks TR5. Mission accomplished.

Sal


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

erneboy said:


> I do empty ours down public toilets, but now only when no one else is around.


If someone came into the toilets after you entered the cubicle, I should think the sounds would put them off for life, especially if they went into the next cubicle.  

You might get some funny looks when you come back out !!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, but response would be 'Crikey I didn't half need that'. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

MyGalSal said:


> Had a look at the site to 'pose the question' but can't find the option. Clues to the route?
> Sal


Sorry , just looked again; If you select one of the listed service station operators on this page you will get their website. Click on that and then navigate to Contact Us and e-mail them.

Not all the links to operators give a website address but they are all there if you take the name and google them.

I don't think there is any point in writing to the Motorway services site itself as they are only a forum for information and don't run the service stations.

G


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If your toilet is chemical free then I see no reason why you should not empty it in a public loo, making sure its equipped with a brush so you can leave it clean and tidy.

C.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

When I read the title of this thread i thought 'you've got to be kidding'; I had visions of pushing a button at 60mph and jettisoning the load British Rail style


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Autoquest said:



> When I read the title of this thread i thought 'you've got to be kidding'; I had visions of pushing a button at 60mph and jettisoning the load British Rail style


Yes, I wondered about this practice from a health viewpoint. I then thought that it only applied to a bygone era when things were more lax. Then I found this from just a year ago:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...8/Network-Rail-rebuffed-on-lavatory-levy.html

So dumping on the surface of the countryside is OK provided people don't go there, apart from track workers who supposed ly don't count? More questions than answers I'm afraid!

Dave


----------



## granneb (May 27, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> Yes, I wondered about this practice from a health viewpoint. I then thought that it only applied to a bygone era when things were more *lax*.
> 
> Dave


Love the pun


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

iandsm said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > never looked, but probabl not.
> ...


i cannot believe that you believe that it wasnt said in jest :roll:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Please all try to remember that Dave DTP (the hedge fert man) is in hospital, he is probably full of happy pills, Alan.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

karlb said:


> iandsm said:
> 
> 
> > DTPCHEMICALS said:
> ...


Well Dave, you really had me (and others), if you pardon the expression, "Going" but as I said, I hoped you were joking and as it turns out you were, thank God. Get well soon!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toilets*

I could tell you a few tales about toilets being emptied on to the carriageway, by an unsuspecting passenger who pulled the lever as it were!

Speaking of toilets, read this thread, notably the comment from Sir Pusser on page one of the thread!

Russell

Emptying the loo - Pusser style!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 



that got you going didn't it 

dave p


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dave,so many people don't do humour of any kind. 8O 

tony


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We crossed Canada on the "Canadian" a couple of years back and the rules were not to use the loo while in or near stations. 


So if you were caught short you were really in the ....


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Toilet*



GEMMY said:


> Dave,so many people don't do humour of any kind. 8O
> 
> tony


Yeah, I do humour, but I ain't clairvoyant, and based on what ones reads in the press these days, my reaction, I think was fair comment. But happily it's sorted now.


----------

